# Anz visa card



## zmkm1302022 (Sep 13, 2009)

I applied for an ANZ VISA DEBIT CARD, i want to know whether this card has interests? Thank you very much!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

A debit card is usually used to withdraw money from a savings account and to make payments that would also come from the savings account, unlike a credit card account that has interest you would be liable for if not paying up the monthly balance by the due date.

You ought to check the savings account info online to see what the conditions are for payment to you of any interest on balance [probably minimal] and what charges can be for monthly management fee, ATM withdrawals fom ANZ and other companies etc.

If you were thinking of depositing a large sum of money re travelling, there are term deposits that could pay about 2-4% interest depending on ammount or term and also have a look at ING accounts which you could link to your ANZ.


----------



## zmkm1302022 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you very much for your help.


----------

